# Revamped advanced F2L page



## macky (Jun 14, 2010)

15 June: Color scheme now adjustable from http://cubefreak.net/site/colorscheme.html
16 June: Cleaned up color changing code. Cube color now also adjustable.

Advanced F2L



> The F2L List section lists almost all D-cross normal F2L cases, where a case here is defined by the pair pattern (e.g. Q1), the target slot, and any empty slot. This means that two configurations belong to the same case if they are interchangeable with a U move, but not with y or Dw move. For each case, we have provided reasonable algorithms that solve the case without first reducing to another case, i.e. algorithms not beginning with y or Dw. This list is inspired by the F2L series on Simpei Araki's cublog, CubeSpace.
> 
> The list excludes Jeff2L cases as well as special F2L cases, intended control more than normal cases (e.g. OLL skip). Adjacent-slot Jeff2L as well as some special cases are listed after the normal F2L.



Actually, I haven't yet included things like R'U2RDw'RUR' that include a rotation or a double layer turn in the middle.

Orientation-Preserving F2L



> It is easy to recognize when the last F2L pair have all U pieces on U layer correctly oriented. In these situations, the algorithms below solve last pair and the last layer orientation, leaving only PLL. Of course, The list excludes pair patterns where the corner or the edge is incorrectly oriented in place. The better algorithms are worth learning.



Jeff2L



> Jeff2L refers to any F2L case where neither the corner nor the corresponding edge is in the U layer, and where at least one is in a wrong slot. When there are only such F2L pairs (as it happens all the time to Jeff, after whom Jeff2L is named), most cubers do RUR', say, to get a normal F2L case.
> 
> We provide here a complete list of adjacent-slot Jeff2L cases, as well as a few special diagonal-slot cases. Since these cases have fairly easy recognition, they may be useful even when there is a normal F2L case.



and more random stuff.

Tell me if there's something that should be on these lists!


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing stuff! Good work, this is very useful to me. Thanks .


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 14, 2010)

whoahhhh
I like.


----------



## ianini (Jun 14, 2010)

¡Me gusta!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 14, 2010)

I like those rotationless insertions. Very nice.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome, Macky! Thank you.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks

and does anyone know where I can find algs from Nakajima, apparently they are very good.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 14, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Awesome! Thanks
> 
> and does anyone know where I can find algs from Nakajima, apparently they are very good.



http://www.youtube.com/cutexcuber


----------



## Weston (Jun 14, 2010)

ianini said:


> ¡Me gusta!


lolspanishgrammar

(I think...)


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweet!!Also nice pic


----------



## goshypimple (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, thanks


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 16, 2010)

Macky, first let me say that this is an *amazing* resource! I will surely be spending lots of time looking at this site with a cube in hand!

However, I think I may actually have an alg execution to add to your list! It's the same alg, but I do it slightly differently.

For Jeff2l in the "Edge in wrong slot" cases the following case:
zULF'L'U'z'

Can also be done as:
L Uw L' Uw' L'



Chris


----------



## brunson (Jun 16, 2010)

I like a lot of your open slot solutions, very cool. Thanks for all the work.


----------



## macky (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, Chris! I made that the main algorithm. I was planning to add y'F'R'URF = Rw'Uw'RUwRw, which is the double-layer version of your execution.


----------



## riffz (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like I'll be busy for a while now. Thanks a lot!


----------



## macky (Jun 23, 2010)

Added new algorithms, especially from these sources, with appropriate citations:
http://speedcubing.com/f2l_advanced.html
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=172749

It's been pointed out elsewhere that, compared to how much effort we've collectively put into optimizing last layer algorithms, there has been surprisingly little development in F2L algorithms for many years now. My view is that a thorough review of F2L should be one of the main tasks for today's CFOP community.

I already have a lot of algorithms (including those that are not documented anywhere else), but I'm sure cubers here have more tasty ones. Please post them.


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 23, 2010)

macky said:


> Added new algorithms, especially from these sources, with appropriate citations:
> http://speedcubing.com/f2l_advanced.html
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=172749
> 
> ...



Thanks, Macky. I've learned a lot from your awesome website these days. Really cool algs.


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 25, 2010)

I just started learning F2L and this is so extremely useful! Thank you! And sorry for the extremely n00b question but what does 'w' mean in the notation? Rw for example. Haven't seen that notation before.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 25, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> I just started learning F2L and this is so extremely useful! Thank you! And sorry for the extremely n00b question but what does 'w' mean in the notation? Rw for example. Haven't seen that notation before.



Rw


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 25, 2010)

w stands for "wide" and means a double layer turn. Rw would be turning the right face AND the M slice 90 degrees clockwise. It's more common to see lowercase letters used for double layers in the US. 

Rw = r
Rw'= r'
Rw2=r2

I personally prefer lowercase letters to w's, less clutter in algs


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 25, 2010)

So a Rw would place the cube in the same position as L but in the alg it's written as Rw because it leaves the cube in a more favorable position and may also favor finger tricks?


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2010)

Rw = L x


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 25, 2010)

both of the above posts are correct


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm gonna bump this now; it feels appropriate.
Who are the CFOP wiki masters that could/would make a table where each row had the 4 angles of each F2L case?

After, or perchance while we get into that a bit, a multi-slotting page page.

Once up, I'd volunteer to throw algs from a bunch of sources onto it - I'm just not really a wiki lord or anything.


----------



## macky (Jul 13, 2010)

A few picks for non-empty-slot F2L cases to FR slot:
RwR'URU'Rw'U'RUR'
RwR'URU'Rw'RU'R' / RB'RBR'UR'
RBLU'L'B'R'
RUR2'FRF'RU'R'
RU'R2'FRF'RU'R' by JUN
R'FRF'RU'R'URU'R' by Sinpei
RwUR'U'Rw'R2U'R'
RwU'R'URURw' by Dave Orser


----------



## irontwig (Jul 13, 2010)

macky said:


> I already have a lot of algorithms (including those that are not documented anywhere else), but I'm sure cubers here have more tasty ones. Please post them.



Mr Vallance?


----------

